# Found and INJURED Pigeon HELP Riverside County, CA



## manuelanistor (Apr 4, 2011)

My hubby noticed a huge hawk trying to grab these 2 pigeons...He scared him away, the pigeons felt on the ground..one got up and start flying, another one walks fine but cannot fly...

Who do I call?

My friend told me to put place him in a secure place...I did in a cat crate with some water. I have to go and buy some seeds to feed him, but if anyone know a rescue in my area. I live in Lake Elsinore, CA

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Rest asured there's a lot of members on this site from California. The best rescuer/rehabber and also one of the most kind hearted people I know, Terry, is a moderator is on this forum and should be around shortly. If not her, someone should be here to assist you. 

Make sure to keep the bird warm, clean water, and a wild bird mix for now will be just fine. Are these wild pigeons (Ferals)? Or are they banded and belong to someone?

Gurbir

PS. What colour are the pigeons droppings? Sometimes after a traumatic event like this, the birds become stressed and sometimes have green coloured droppings.


----------



## manuelanistor (Apr 4, 2011)

That's what I read about Terry..I sent her a message in her inbox and gave her my cell. I think her rescue partner lives pretty close to where I am. 

He's feral...right now there are 80 degrees outside, so he's not cold...and his droppings were regular color....

Never did this before....rescuing pigeons.. I just opened my dog rescue, but u never know when anyone needs your help.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Is there any sign of blood or scabs ? Basically if this happened today...you have until about Wednesday morning to start antibiotics....although it would be a good idea to also get him/her into the hands of someone with experience.

Thank you for helping the Pigeon. You have done everything right so far.....


----------



## manuelanistor (Apr 4, 2011)

There is no blood on him...he is very very scared..He's in the crate now with water and food....just sits in one corner without moving , poor think. He sits up on his legs, not laying down.

I called few birds rescue and left messages, called some vets also who told me to call animal control...I'm in dog rescue for a while now, I know I'm not calling no animal control.

My friend said she rescued couple of pigeons before, keep them in a crate for few days until they got better..he's safe and sound until a rescue steps in.

He was with other pigeons when this thing happened and another one was grabbed but he escaped and they were watching this one from the roof...

Are they his family, will they come back for him? Sorry, but don't know allot about birds, besides putting food and water in my birds houses that hang from my trees.

Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Manuela .. I just sent you Margaret's phone #. Please give her a call. I've already talked to her about the pigeon, and she will take it.

Terry


----------



## Josephkraus (Dec 13, 2014)

I willing to take the poor bird if you want. I know a lot about pigeons and I also have a lot of them at home here in riverside. Call me my name is jojo 8054077461


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Josephkraus said:


> I willing to take the poor bird if you want. I know a lot about pigeons and I also have a lot of them at home here in riverside. Call me my name is jojo 8054077461


*FYI: This is an old thread. Thank you, anyway. *


----------

